# Battery tipped over and leaked.



## Dogwood (Aug 22, 2009)

One of my Walmart deep cycle trolling batteries tipped over while trailering the boat and some fluid leaked out. I didn't see much fluid spilled and when I open the vent covers and look, it appears that the plates are still covered with fluid, but barely. There is about a half inch of air space between the fliud and bottom of the vent hole wells. Should I add some distilled water?
Do they sell electolyte to add in a case like this?


----------



## cubanredneck (Aug 22, 2009)

Dist. water is fine but they do sell electrolite at NAPA


----------



## ben2go (Aug 22, 2009)

If any fluid got on the hull,neutralize it with baking soda mixed in water.Wipe and allow to dry well.


----------



## KMixson (Aug 22, 2009)

I would not add electrolyte to a used battery unless it was extremely low. I would only add distilled water to it if the level was still above the plates. You don't want to change the specific gravity too much.


----------



## Dogwood (Aug 22, 2009)

OK.
Distilled water it is.
Thanks,


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 22, 2009)

> One of my Walmart deep cycle trolling batteries tipped over while trailering the boat...




Do you use battery trays with the strap that goes around the battery? They're inexpensive and might save you some $$ in the long run from battery acid spills. :wink:


----------



## Dogwood (Aug 23, 2009)

The batteries are in the plastic boxes that Walmart sells. The lid clips on. I think I need to make some wooden brackets to make sure the boxes don't tip over while trailering.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 23, 2009)

Do you have flooring (wood/metal) installed where the batts are? The trays I have tabs on the outside of them and the trays are screwed to the factory installed sheet metal flooring. The straps go around the trays and over the batteries. Mine have shifted inside the trays during transit, but they only move about 1/4" either way. I also cut some closed-cell foam into strips and put it under the batteries around the inside perimeter of the trays to cushion the ride.


----------



## Dogwood (Aug 23, 2009)

My boat has wood flooring and I'm going to look for the trays.
Thanks,


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 23, 2009)

Here's a pic of my setup and you can see the tabs on the battery tray. I've thought about getting the battery boxes, but I don't think my rear hatch will close then, as the boxes with lid are too tall.


----------

